

Ask HN: Use Google App Engine? Share your stats - araleius

I don't use it yet so I can't share mine, but if you do I'd like to know the size of the apps people are running there, and what I can expect of the platform. Other threads talk about the good/bad/ugly, I just want to know the numbers.<p>Users, traffic, availabilty, ...
======
makeramen
I really want to hear the Simplenote/Simperium group talk (YC S10) about their
experience: <http://simplenoteapp.com/about/> I love their app and I'm really
curious to how their experience with App Engine has been.

___

As far as my personal experience goes, I just learned Python/AppEngine a
couple weeks ago, and within a day or two I wrote a "random button" for a blog
I like:

<http://www.iwrotethisforyou.me/> (If you look at the URL of the "random post"
link on the right, it goes to my appengine app)

From what I've read, there really is a certain "style" of app that fits well
with GAE, namely one that fits within their requirements. Simplenote may just
be the prime example of that. Also it has close integration with Google
services (Blogger, Picasa, etc) which is what allowed me to so easily pull
data from that blog with my app.

I personally see it as a great choice for Android (and possibly iPhone)
Developers looking to serve a lightweight and easily scalable backend to
support their mobile devices. I say Android because each Android device
required a Google login, which will authenticate easily with App Engine. This
is what I'm planning to do as a next step for my Android App.

~~~
cloudmike
We like it overall, but (like everyone else) we're anxious for it to keep
maturing. Some of my co-founder's thoughts (with a bit of PR spin):

[http://adtmag.com/blogs/watersworks/2010/10/mobile-app-
creat...](http://adtmag.com/blogs/watersworks/2010/10/mobile-app-creators-
talk-google-app-engine.aspx)

